# Csi Las Vegas



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello everyone I am not the biggest csi fan but tonight they had a German shepherd on the episode and he was the most loyal working dog imaginable. Everyone should see it that dog was so well trained and his eyes reminded me of my Sasha when she looks at me. Very good episode.,, ????????????


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

What was the episode called?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I rarely watch TV. But last night I was flippin channels and saw it on. It was very good. Sorta 'out there' as far as the dog behaviors go. And at times you could tell it wasn't a real dog. But it had a good story line and the dog was beautiful.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

It's gotta be better than the rerun of Daniel Boone that I saw recently. There were two "wolves" in the episode, but it was painfully obvious that they were both German Shepherds painted grey.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I watched it, the dog reminded me of my Nikon.

The episode is called "Play Dead".


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I didn't see that episode, I'll have to look for it. I'm such a freak, when ever I watch tv, if there is a show or a report that features or has a GSD in it, I insist on watching it. My DH will just look at me and roll his eyes, lol!


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

I watched it, because from the previews they had been showing it looked like they were going to do the stereotypical GSD-kills-humans-and-is-dangerous-dog shtick, but I was so pleasantly surprised to see the outcome of the episode. I actually cried at a couple of parts. It was VERY well done. (And it was a new episode last night, not a rerun.) I highly recommend it.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

breyer08 said:


> I watched it, because from the previews they had been showing it looked like they were going to do the stereotypical GSD-kills-humans-and-is-dangerous-dog shtick, but I was so pleasantly surprised to see the outcome of the episode. I actually cried at a couple of parts. It was VERY well done. (And it was a new episode last night, not a rerun.) I highly recommend it.


Ah. Okay, it should be easier to find, then. In my mind, CSI still plays on Thursday nights like it always used to.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Anitsisqua said:


> Ah. Okay, it should be easier to find, then. In my mind, CSI still plays on Thursday nights like it always used to.


Haha yeah


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Sam the Dog is the only reason I even watched! Episode was called 'Play Dead'. He may become a regular on the show.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Olivers mama said:


> Sam the Dog is the only reason I even watched! Episode was called 'Play Dead'. He may become a regular on the show.


I will definitely be watching CSI more. All shows need a dog .Perferably GSD but medium to large breed dogs are good. Heck any dog can only help.I'll watch it over the weekend. Thank god for On Demand.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I will definitely be watching CSI more. All shows need a dog .Perferably GSD but medium to large breed dogs are good. Heck any dog can only help.I'll watch it over the weekend. Thank god for On Demand.


Frasier comes to mind...I loved Eddie.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Anitsisqua said:


> Frasier comes to mind...I loved Eddie.


Eddie was a favorite. I also loved the dog from Married w/ Children. I think he was a Briard. I really like the dog who does the Travelers commercial.
Yep thats what I notice about TV the dogs.


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

I loved the ending, yes it was a twist to the normal bad dog role. He found the killer


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I loved that he was trained in french and born right outside of paris.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

OK I watched the episode. Sam should become a regular cast member. He was incredibly handsome. I loved his facial expressions. Sam was wonderful . The commands being given in french was a twist on what the media usually shows. Way to go CSI!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

My wife and I watch both CSI's regularly (and watched CSI: Miami as well until it was cancelled last year). We both thought it was a very good episode and both loved Sam ... Jazz perked up and watched the TV too a few times when Sam was vocalizing a bit. 

Another show with a great dog is Person of Interest. They added a Belgian Malinois as a regular cast member this season.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't handle watching CSI, but it sounds like it was an interesting episode.

If the dog becomes a regular, it sounds like they are trying to copy Person of Interest. Ken Clean, the dog in POI comes to your neck of the woods quite often


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Excellent episode, I loved it  Hopefully Sam does get added on as a regular  He's a very handsome dog :wub:


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

GSDElsa said:


> I can't handle watching CSI, but it sounds like it was an interesting episode.
> 
> If the dog becomes a regular, it sounds like they are trying to copy Person of Interest. Ken Clean, the dog in POI comes to your neck of the woods quite often


Really? Does the dog's owner live around me or do they train around here? That's pretty cool, he seems like a great dog.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Bear is Graubaer's Boker and one heck of a dog. :wub:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Really? Does the dog's owner live around me or do they train around here? That's pretty cool, he seems like a great dog.


Just comes up to train and/or trial once a month or so. He is a cool mal  Does schh when hes not living it up with celebs lol.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

GSDElsa said:


> Just comes up to train and/or trial once a month or so. He is a cool mal  Does schh when hes not living it up with celebs lol.


Awesome, whereabouts does he train? I'm assuming Proformance K9/Empire Working Dog Club over in Marion, NY?

If so, our pup's sire is an Olgameister dog. I've been meaning to get her over to ProFormance to check out some of the training they do over there. Maybe I could get lucky and meet Bear (Boker) if that's where he trains.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Who is your dog's sire? Yes, EWDC is where he trains at sometimes. It's hit and miss when he's there and the Mal Nationals (and winter--sob!) are coming up.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Jasmine's sire is Filip I. von der Olgameister.


----------

